# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Help: Need to pick a Bramah lock (or get new key) - TANTALUS

## simonloc68

A friend has enlisted my help to get into a recent purchase....an antique tantalus , that's about 105 years old.

A tantalus is a small wooden cabinet with a lockable top, containing three glass decanters for whiskey etc. The locked top prevents servants from pinching the booze.....they are thus 'tantalised' by the propect of a drink but cannot get to said refreshment.

The tantalus was purchased recently in Wadebridge, Cornwall for about £400. 

The selling dealer said there was a key, but that a browsing person must have put the key inside and then locked the top. So the key MAY be inside, or may not. Maybe the key was lost a long time ago.

We think it is a Brahmar lock (but are not sure....how do you tell?), and have employed a locksmith who has tried and failed to pick it.

Next step is to phone Bramah in London, to get their advice.

The tantalus is here in France, so not ideal to despatch it to London.

Does anyone have any tips on:
- opening the lock
- determining if it IS a Bramah lock
- getting a new key

Please help.....another chap could take the tantalus back to the UK (Lincoln) on Monday 18th July, but not sure if this would be futile.

So would appreciate help ASAP.

THANKYOU!

Simon Harvey

----------

